# Review: Cub Cadet CC3000 2-Cycle String Trimmer



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I needed to buy another string trimmer to help support my existing DR Field Trimmer machine. (While this DR machine is really great, it is too bulky for some smaller applications etc)
So, I went through the process of trying NOT to find a unit that was going to have the traditional problems of "starts the first time, then you have to fight it ever time thereafter" & "spend lots of money and put it together and keep fixing things that break" -

I was so shocked when I first opened the box for my CC3000 trimmer. It was COMPLETELY assembly and ready to go. No handle attachments, tools etc needed. Use the handy 2-cycle mixture -- add gas and start. It was SO refreshing to be able to actually start using SOMETHING without having to reach for a set of tools to get it working first. This unit has been COMPLETELY carefree and absolutely a pleasure to own and operate. It is very powerful and runs, starts and operates flawlessly everytime!

Here are some specs on it:
2-Cycle Commercial Straight Shaft Trimmer
• 25 cc, 2-Cycle Commercial Engine - designed for heavy, extended use 
• Fixed Jet Carburetor for Optimum Performance 
• Advanced Solid State Ignition for Reliable Starting 
• Fully Supported and Precision Balanced Crankshaft Provides Superior Durability and Reduced Vibration 
• Outboard Starter for Quick and Easy Maintenance 
• Centrifugal Clutch 
• Bump Head Line Release 
• 18" Cutting Swath 
• .105" Diameter Dual Line 
• Professional Grade Aluminum Boom 
• Deluxe Cushion-Grip Anti-Vibe Handle 
• Optional Brushcutter Kit Available 
• 2 Year Limited Consumer Warranty 

And a pic:

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/cc3000.jpg></center>

I would encourage anyone who is looking for a very well-made, durable and effective string trimmer --- grab a Cub Cadet. BTW, this was my very FIRST exposure to -any- Cub products. If it is ANY indication as to the quality of the rest of their line, Cub owners are truly blessed! 

Andy


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

How much did that cost? 

I paid about $120 or so at sears for one earlier this summer that I like a lot.

I found the Stihl's and most of the high end ones to be closer to $250 to $300. My needs are not that great.

-Deere


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It is listed at $219 MSRP but I think I got it from Lowe's on a early spring sale for like $179 --- Well worth all of it IMHO.

Hope this helps. 

:yum:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't mind paying good money for a good product. I am planning to by the Stihl combination set up in the spring unless a better deal comes along!!:secret: 

I really want the edger and string trimmer and can't see having two motors to take care of.... Not to mention I can see what the opinions and problems might be by the time I am ready to buy. I hope you like the Cub it looks like it will do a good job. Does Cub manufacture them or do they sub it out?????
:cheers:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Admin, thats awesome. I have never really thought too much about Cub Cadet line trimmers. Looks very nice, and I'm glad you like it.

About 10 years ago when I was cutting grass, we used Shindaiwa's. Very rugged trimmers, but not for the average home-owner. I would also trust anything from Stihl.

I myself use a Craftsman straight shaft line trimmer. It was given to me by my bro-in-law for getting his tractor running and sharpening the blades. It is a few years old, and last year, I put it through hell. It's the kind that has the replaceable pieces of line, rather than a spool that you bump on the pavement. Although somewhat awkward at first, I like it. It too does the job.

Greg


----------

